# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Crown Iris [Thomson Majesty, Louis Majesty, Norwegian Majesty, Royal Majesty]

## Leo

Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο *Norwegian Majesty* αποκτά η Louis Cruise σύμφωνα με το *Marinews*.

Aπό το γνωστό σουηδικό *site* η π΄ρωτη μας επαφή με το πλοίο

----------


## mastrovasilis

και μία φωτό για να καταλάβουμε περι τίνος πρόκειται.
majesty.jpg

----------


## AegeanIslands

To πλοίο αρχικά παραγγέλθηκε στα Ναυπηγία της  Wartsila στο Turku της Φινλανδίας  για λογαριασμό της *Birka**Line* ως Cruise Ferry.
 Μετά την χρεωκοπία που υπέστη το Ναυπηγείο το 1989 και ενώ το πλοίο ήταν ημιτελές ως προς το 60% της κατασκευής του η*Birka*αρνείται να καταβάλει το κατά πολύ αυξημένο από τον προγραμματισμό αντίτιμο που ζητά η νέα διαχείριση της γιάρδας για την αποπεράτωση*.*
 Το συμβόλαιο ναυπήγησης πωλείται στην Ελληνικών συμφερόντων *Majesty**Cruise**Line* του Πάρη Κατσούφη όπου θα ολοκληρώσει την κατασκευή και παραδίδεται εν τέλει το 1992 με το όνομα *ROYAL**MAJESTY*. RoyalMajestya).jpg
Αρχικά πραγματοποίησε 3-4 ήμερα ταξίδια από την Florida για τα νησιά Bahamas και το 1995 εγκαινίασε νέο προορισμό για την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο από Boston για Bermuda (StGeorge's).
 Τον Ιούνιο του 1995 προσάραξε σε γνωστό ύφαλο (RoseandCrownshoal) του NantucketIsland εξαιτίας συνδυασμού σφάλματος του GPS και ανεπαρκούς τήρησης φυλακής αφού το πλοίο βρέθηκε 17 ν.μ εκτός πορείας όπως τελικά διαπιστωθηκε.Το *ROYAL**MAJESTY* παρέμεινε προσαραγμένο μέχρι να το αποκολλήσουν τα ρυμουλκά 24 ώρες μετά.
 Το Νοέμβριο του 1997 και αφού προηγήθηκε η διακοπή λειτουργιάς της *Majesty** Cruise** Line* περιέρχεται στην *Norwegian**Cruise**Line** (**NCL**)* που το μετονομάζει σε *NORWEGIAN** MAJESTY*NorwegianMajesty01.jpgκαι 2 χρόνια μετά θα το στείλει στην Γερμανία στα Ναυπηγία Lloyds Werft για επιμήκυνση 35 μέτρων παρόμοιας με εκείνες των *DREAMWARD* και*WINDWARD* με τη διαφορά της μεγαλύτερης πολυπλοκότητας του εγχειρήματος αφού το πλοίο δεν είχε αρχικά σχεδιαστεί για Κρουαζιεροπλοιο. Streching1.jpg

Streching2.jpg

Εκεί θα τοποθετηθούν 4 επιπλέον Σωστικές Λέμβοι αφού η χωρητικότητα σε επιβάτες αυξήθηκε κατά 350 pax.Οι ΚΟΧ του πλοίου πλέον είναι 40.876 και το ολικό μήκος φτάνει τα 207μ. Στην πρύμη τοποθετήθηκε ένα SternThruster-Azipod (retractable)- των 1000 kW αφού θεωρήθηκε ότι οι παράμετροι ευελιξίας του πλοίου είχαν διαφοροποιηθεί μετά την επιμήκυνση.
 To πλοίο έχει αποκτήσει πολλούς και πιστούς θαυμαστές κατά τη διάρκεια της σταδιοδρομίας του κυρίως στη Βοστώνη και την Βερμούδα, εκεί όπου χαρακτηριστικά έχει γίνει κατα κάποιο τρόπο θεσμός να συγκεντρώνονται και να το αποχαιρετούν με σφυρίγματα και εκδηλώσεις ενθουσιασμού κατα την αναχώρηση του από τα συγκεκριμένα λιμάνια.
 Τον Απρίλιο του 2008 η *LOUIS CRUISES* εντοπίζει το πλοίο προς πώληση και εκδηλώνει με μια προσφορά που αγγίζει τα 350 εκ.$ το ενδιαφέρον της και στη συνέχεια υπογράφεται προσύμφωνο αγοράς για τα *NORWEGIAN** MAJESTY* και *NORWEGIAN* *DREAM*.
 Eπειτα απο έλεγχο και επιθεώρηση των πλοίων τελικά αποφασίζεται η απόσυρση ενδιαφέροντος για το _Ν.__DREAM_ ενώ τον Ιούλιο ολοκληρώνεται η αγορά του _MAJESTY_  για 162εκ$.Norwegian Majesty.JPG
Το όμορφο αυτό βαπόρι γνήσιο δείγμα της Φινλανδικής παράδοσης σε ποιότητα κατασκευής και του Ναυπηγείου της KV&#198;RNERΜASA YARDS πρόκειται να παραδοθεί στους νέους του πλοιοκτήτες τον ερχόμενο Νοέμβριο οπότε αναμένεται να ολοκληρώσει το πρόγραμμα ταξιδιών του με την *NCL*.
 

Η Ταυτότητα:

 Μήκος (ολικό)       :  207,1μ.
 Πλάτος                            :    27,6μ.
 Βύθισμα (Μεγ.)      :         6,7μ.
 ΚΟΧ                     :  40,876
 ΚΚΧ                                        :  21,602
 Επιβάτες                         : 1800
 Πλήρωμα                         :   600
 ΚύριεςΜηχανές   :  WARTSILA, VASA 6-46 4-stroke *7.180* *HP* x 4
 Ηλεκτρομηχανές  : WARTSILA, VASA 6R32E                         *2.460* *Kw* x 4
 BowThrusters       : 2 x *1000* *kW* 
 Stern Thruster         : 1 x *1000* *kW*
 Tαχυτητα (Μεγ.)    : 21 κόμβοι

----------


## mastrokostas

Φοβερό project η επιμήκυνση του .!!!!:shock:

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το *NORWEGIAN MAJESTY* στο γραφικο λιμανι του St.George-BermudaNM.JPG

----------


## AegeanIslands

Εδω το πλοιο με μια "παρεμβαση",οπως προβλεπεται να μεταμορφωθει.......
LCL.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Aegean islands, great mock up picture Well Done!

Just in case anyone is interested the new name for the ship is LOUIS MAJESTY and it will operate Western Mediterranean cruises out of Genoa/Marseille next year for the 2010 season. Itinerary details will be announced soon in their website.

Best regards
Henry. :Smile:

----------


## AegeanIslands

Τουλαχιστον ακομψο το ονομα αν τελικα ετσι ονομαστει...
Το πλοιο εχει εντυπωσιακες ελικτικες ικανοτητες -ισως και λογω της αρχικης του μελετης-.
Διαθετει 2 Bow Thrusters των 1000kW και 1 Stern Thruster Azipod Retractable 1000 kW (δεν ειναι αρκετα βαθυ) σε συνδιασμο με τις δυο μεταβλητου βηματος ελικες εξωστρεφους ομως στρεψης, το φαινομενο των οποιων αντισταθμιζεται απο τα 2 μεγαλα πηδαλια 45 μοιρων που στρεφουν και ανεξαρτητα.
Props.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here is my particular version of the Louis Majesty with a slightly more modernised Louis logo on the funnel and company branding on the sides of the vessel which is now becoming nmore common with the bigger operators.

Louis certainly needs to update their corporate livery and make their identity more well known in the marketplace if they are to compete with the likes of MSC and Costa with this new vessel.

It is a very handsome ship so I hope they do something imaginative with it!

Best regards
Henry.

scan0260.jpg

----------


## sea world

Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο «Norwegian Majesty», της Louis Cruises το οποίο θα μετονομαστεί σε «Louis Majesty».
Με τα χρώματα της Lοuis Cruises θα ξεκινήσει κρουαζιέρες από τον *ερχόμενο Δεκέμβριο* το κρουαζιερόπλοιο «Norwegian Majesty», το οποίο *θα μετονομαστεί σε «Louis Majesty».*
Το πλοίο αγόρασε η Louis έναντι 162 εκατομμυρίων δολαρίων από τη Star Cruises τον Ιούλιο του 2008 και μέχρι το τέλος Οκτωβρίου 2009, είναι ενοικιασμένο στη Norwegian Cruise Lines και εκτελεί κρουαζιέρες στην Αμερική.
Το «Louis Majesty» θα κάνει τα δρομολόγια που εκτελεί το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Coral από τη Γένοβα και τη Μασσαλία από τις 4 Δεκεμβρίου 2009 μέχρι και τις 3 Ιανουαρίου 2010 και στη συνέχεια, θα πραγματοποιεί κρουαζιέρες από τα πιο πάνω λιμάνια, σε μερικούς από τους πιο μαγευτικούς προορισμούς της Μεσογείου, τα Κανάρια Νησιά και τη Βόρεια Αφρική. 
Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο ναυπηγήθηκε το 1992, ενώ το 1999 προχώρησε σε επιμήκυνση και πλήρη ανακαίνιση συνολικού κόστους 53,3 εκατομμυρίων δολαρίων, με την προσθήκη 34 μέτρων στο μήκος του που ανέρχεται πλέον σε 207,20 μέτρα. 
Όπως επισημαίνει η εταιρεία πρόκειται για ένα κομψό και σύγχρονο κρουαζιερόπλοιο που ταιριάζει απόλυτα στο προφίλ της Louis. 
Διαθέτει 730 καμπίνες και σουίτες που μπορούν να φιλοξενήσουν 1.790 επιβάτες. Οι περισσότερες από τις 481 εξωτερικές του καμπίνες, διαθέτουν μεγάλα παράθυρα. 
Όπως υπογραμμίζει μάλιστα η εταιρεία το «Louis Majesty» θα ταξιδεύει με Έλληνες αξιωματικούς και πολύ καλά εκπαιδευμένο διεθνές προσωπικό, αναγνωρισμένο για την προσωπική και πρόθυμη εξυπηρέτηση. 
Σχολιάζοντας την ενίσχυση του στόλου και των προγραμμάτων κρουαζιέρας της εταιρείας με την δρομολόγηση του Louis Majesty, ο εκτελεστικός πρόεδρος του Ομίλου Louis, Κωστάκης Λοΐζου, δήλωσε: «Η εξαγορά και επικείμενη έναρξη κρουαζιέρων του ''Louis Majesty'' με τα χρώματα της Louis αποτελεί μια ακόμα έμπρακτη υλοποίηση της εξαγγελθείσας πολιτικής μας για συνεχή αναβάθμιση του προϊόντος και των παρεχομένων υπηρεσιών. 
Το ''Louis Majesty'', ένα σύγχρονο κρουαζιερόπλοιο, αυξάνει σημαντικά τον αριθμό επιβατών που κάθε χρόνο επιλέγουν τη Louis Cruises. Η δρομολόγησή του από τη Γένοβα και τη Μασσαλία, όπου τα προγράμματα κρουαζιέρων της Louis σημειώνουν μεγάλη επιτυχία και απολαμβάνουν συνεχούς ανάπτυξης είναι ενδεικτική της ανοδικής πορείας της εταιρείας στην παγκόσμια αγορά κρουαζιέρας και της εδραίωσης της σε κύριο πάροχο κρουαζιέρων στη Μεσόγειο». 
Η εταιρεία διαθέτει συνολικά 12 κρουαζιερόπλοια από τα οποία τα τρία είναι ναυλωμένα στην αγγλική Thomson Cruises (που ανήκει στον Όμιλο της TUI) και ένα στη Star Cruises. Τέσσερα από τα πλοία της Louis εκτελούν κρουαζιέρες από τον Πειραιά, δύο από τη Γένοβα/Μασσαλία και δύο από την Κύπρο. 

APO *Naftemporiki*

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το πλοιο ποζαρει ενα Δειλινο στο St.George :
Majesty_St. George_8006.jpg

Aφιερωμενο στους Θαυμαστες του πλοιου και τους Λατρες των καραβιων γενικοτερα που ειναι περισσιοι σε αυτο το χωρο!

----------


## mastrokostas

Ετοιμάζεται πλήρωμα για την παραλαβή του .

----------


## Apostolos

To Πλοίο έρχεται πρός Ευρώπη!!! Λέτε να το δούμε από κοντά???

----------


## AegeanIslands

Ton dromo tis epistrofis pire to ploio afou anxorise apo tin Philadelphia stis 10 tou mina me proorismo ti Genoa tis Italias opou anamenetai na afixthei stis 21 gia tis ektetamenes ergasies episkevis kai mikroparemvaseis/metaskeves.


PS To onoma tou thread mporei kai episima na 
metonomastei se _LOUIS MAJESTY_

----------


## cyprus4ever

Προχειρότητες...! =P
Kαι "επίσημα" Louis Majesty...

http://matteosgallery.fotopic.net/p62199132.html

----------


## stratoscy

Σκληρό ανταγωνισμό προβλέπω μ αυτό το καράβι

----------


## M.D.I

> Ton dromo tis epistrofis pire to ploio afou anxorise apo tin Philadelphia stis 10 tou mina me proorismo ti Genoa tis Italias opou anamenetai na afixthei stis 21 gia tis ektetamenes ergasies episkevis kai mikroparemvaseis/metaskeves.
> 
> 
> PS To onoma tou thread mporei kai episima na 
> metonomastei se _LOUIS MAJESTY_


 Καλως ηρθε το πλοιο στην Ευρωπη,καλοσωριζουμε αγαπημενα προσωπα,ευχομαστε να τα χαρουμε και απο κοντα.Ο Εθνικος ειναι του Πειραια,το MAJESTY ''θα παιξει Πειραια''?

----------


## nkr

Καλως να μας ερθει και αυτο να ομορφινει και αλλο ο Πειραιας. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## cyprus4ever

http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/...mmsi=248124000

Η πρώτη φωτογραφία που 'ανακάλυψα' με το MAJESTY στα χρώματα της Louis από το syros observer. Το φουγάρο διατηρεί το μπλε χρώμα της Norwegian, αλλά 'φιλοξενεί' πλέον τον μικρό χαρακτηριστικό κόκκινο ήλιο από το logo της Louis. Όχι και τόσο εντυπωσιακό, αλλά διαφέρει από τον υπόλοιπο στόλο...

Και αυτές...
http://matteosgallery.fotopic.net/p62384622.html
http://matteosgallery.fotopic.net/p62384624.html
http://matteosgallery.fotopic.net/p62384625.html

----------


## mastrokostas

Δεν νομίζω ότι θα παραμείνουν αυτά τα χρώματα και σινιάλα !

----------


## cyprus4ever

Ελπίζω...! Γιατί φανταστείτε ξαφνικά να δούμε ΚΑΙ το LOUIS CRISTAL (η απλά Cristal!) με μπλε τσιμινιέρα και τον μικρό κόκκινο ήλιο να φιγουράρει!

----------


## AegeanIslands

Μαλλον θα πρεπει να το συνηθισουμε με αυτα τα χρωματα
το βαπορι,οπως αλλωστε και το *CRISTAL* η μαλλον
_LOUIS Cristal._

----------


## cyprus4ever

http://www.theseanation.gr/news/crui...is-majesty.htm

"...Με αυτήν την αφορμή, ο Εκτελεστικός Πρόεδρος του Ομίλου Louis κ. Κωστάκης Λοΐζου έκανε την ακόλουθη δήλωση: «Με μεγάλη χαρά καλωσορίζουμε επισήμως το Louis Majesty στο στόλο της Louis και θα πρέπει να σημειώσω ότι με ενθουσιασμό χαιρετίσαμε τον παρθενικό του απόπλου *με τη νέα ανανεωμένη ταυτότητα και χρώματα της Εταιρείας.* ..."

Σίγουρα πρέπει να τα συνηθίσουμε. Γιατί όχι μόνο θα παραμείνουν, αλλά θα πολλαπλασιαστούν το πιθανότερο! Ωχ!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Dear Friends, 
Here are a few photos taken by my good friend Tony Davis of the arrival of Louis Majesty at Gibraltar on 07/12. She is a very handsome looking ship with her revised Louis colours and I had a chance to see her interiors which are very spacious and well maintained.
I wish her good luck on her inaugural season of winter cruises. There are other photos on the Gibraltar port website at www.gibraltarport.com

Henry.

Louis%20Majesty%20(2).jpg

Louis%20Majesty%20(1).jpg

Louis%20Majesty%20(3).jpg

Louis%20Majesty%20Funnel.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

> Dear Friends, 
> Here are a few photos taken by my good friend Tony Davis of the arrival of Louis Majesty at Gibraltar on 07/12. She is a very handsome looking ship with her revised Louis colours and I had a chance to see her interiors which are very spacious and well maintained.
> I wish her good luck on her inaugural season of winter cruises. There are other photos on the Gibraltar port website at www.gibraltarport.com
> 
> Henry.
> 
> Louis%20Majesty%20(2).jpg
> 
> Louis%20Majesty%20(1).jpg
> ...



Thank you Henry Casciaro  for the in formations.Its  looks that  the company kept the first version logo.Its looking good.

H εταιρεία κράτησε την πώτη επιλογή σινιάλων(δλδ τον ηλιο  καιόχι τα 'L')

----------


## Apostolos

Thanks a lot Henry... I prefer the old livery...

----------


## Melis7

Φοβερές φώτο. Ειδικά, αυτές κατά την επιμήκυνσή του....!!!!!

----------


## michalisL

> Dear Friends, 
> Here are a few photos taken by my good friend Tony Davis of the arrival of Louis Majesty at Gibraltar on 07/12. She is a very handsome looking ship with her revised Louis colours and I had a chance to see her interiors which are very spacious and well maintained.
> I wish her good luck on her inaugural season of winter cruises. There are other photos on the Gibraltar port website at www.gibraltarport.com
> 
> Henry.
> 
> Louis%20Majesty%20(2).jpg
> 
> Louis%20Majesty%20(1).jpg
> ...


Thanks Henry for the truly lovely photos and indeed that is the new, revamped identity and colous that Louis is launching in 2010 for all the fleet as well as its hotels etc. I just received a callendar from Louis featuring its first logo in 1935! and the company's logos till now. The company is turning 75 years old this January and seems that they decided to revamp their identity. Personally I like the change and overall the ships look more refined with the new colours. I am posting the e-card I received with the new logos as well for your info. The "sun" has now become a "globe". What I liked is that while it seems more modern, the new identity shows a continuity in its branding.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Thanks Henry for the truly lovely photos and indeed that is the new, revamped identity and colous that Louis is launching in 2010 for all the fleet as well as its hotels etc. I just received a callendar from Louis featuring its first logo in 1935! and the company's logos till now. The company is turning 75 years old this January and seems that they decided to revamp their identity. Personally I like the change and overall the ships look more refined with the new colours. I am posting the e-card I received with the new logos as well for your info. The "sun" has now become a "globe". What I liked is that while it seems more modern, the new identity shows a continuity in its branding.


Michalis, thanks for uploading the card. I agree with you about the company corporate logo. They have modernised it and at the same time keeping the original design which I think is important in terms of identity.

As you will have gathered I am a great fan of Louis ships and tomorrow I will have another chance to take some of my own pictures of Louis Majesty as she is calling at Gib. Lets hope the weather is good and I will post them on this thread as soon as possible.

All the best 
Henry.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Dear Friends as promised here are a few photos of the Louis Majesty's second call at Gibraltar today (luckily the weather was fine!). She looked splendid as she sailed for Tangier in the afternoon.

However first I am sending you a rather unique picture taken by a friend of mine in Miami quite a few years ago when both the Leeward (now Cristal) and Norwegian Majesty (before her stretch) were berthed together!

I would like to dedicate these pictures to my good friends Ellinis,Apostolos,Stratosky,Cyprus4ever,MichalisL and many more but most especially to Aegean Islands who was kind enough to show me round the Louis Majesty so I had the chance to see her interiors again.

Efcharisto Zacharias :Wink: 

scan0273.jpg

LM 1 at Gib.jpg

Louis Majesty at Gib 291209 036.jpg

LM3 at Gib.jpg

LM4 at Gib.jpg

----------


## cyprus4ever

Thanks a lot Henry Casciaro for the amazing pictures of L.Majesty!
So that's how will CRISTAL may look like with the new Louis livery? Interesting!

----------


## stratoscy

Thank you very mach Henry for the wonderful picturew.
Louis Cristal is interesting indeed with her new livery-style!

----------


## AegeanIslands

After the Unique uploadings from Henry its my turn to dedicate to all shipfriends of nautilia.gr some pics of the beautifull _LOUIS Majesty_:
Εδω το πλοιο απαστραπτον
LMinDryDock.JPG

LMinDryDock2.JPG

LM@Madeira.JPG

LM@Madeira2.JPG

----------


## stratoscy

[QUOTE=AegeanIslands;301502]After the Unique uploadings from Henry its my turn to dedicate to all shipfriends of nautilia.gr some pics of the beautifull _LOUIS Majesty_:
Εδω το πλοιο απαστραπτον

Οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι εκπληκτικές!!!
Πανταχού παρών ο φίλος AegeanIslands

----------


## mastrokostas

> After the Unique uploadings from Henry its my turn to dedicate to all shipfriends of nautilia.gr some pics of the beautifull _LOUIS Majesty_:
> Εδω το πλοιο απαστραπτον
> LMinDryDock.JPG
> 
> LMinDryDock2.JPG
> 
> LM@Madeira.JPG
> 
> LM@Madeira2.JPG


 
Πανέμορφες και πανέμορφο, φίλε AegeanIslands, και σε ευχαριστούμε που τις μοίραζε σε μαζί μας !

----------


## ορφεας

Ειδικά η πρώτη είναι υπέροχη.

----------


## Melis7

Πανέμορφες οι φωτο. Ευχαριστούμε που μας έδωσες την ευκαιρία να δούμε αυτό το όμορφο πλοίο σε τέτοιες στιγμές.....

----------


## polykas

> After the Unique uploadings from Henry its my turn to dedicate to all shipfriends of nautilia.gr some pics of the beautifull _LOUIS Majesty_:
> Εδω το πλοιο απαστραπτον
> LMinDryDock.JPG
> 
> LMinDryDock2.JPG
> 
> LM@Madeira.JPG
> 
> LM@Madeira2.JPG


Στην Γένοβα δεξαμενίζεται.Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε για τις φωτογραφίες σου.Μήπως έχεις και καμμία φωτό από πρύμα;

----------


## stratoscy

Εδώ μια μπροσούρα που μας ξεναγεί στο πλοίο.
http://www.louiscruises.com/Summer_2...ajesty_eng.pdf

Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο αυτό το λινκ στους
Cyprus4ever,Mastrokostas,Aegean islands,polykas,ορφέας και γενικά σε όσους αγαπούν το καράβι.

----------


## cyprus4ever

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Στράτο! Εδώ μου δίνεις την ευκαιρία να σημειώσω ότι σε θέματα marketing η εταιρεία έχω την αίσθηση πως δεν έδωσε την απαιτούμενη σημασία στο συγκεκριμένο καράβι... Ούτε καν μπήκαν στον κόπο να βγάλουν μια αεροφωτογραφία με τα νέα σινιάλα ρε παιδί μου; Από την άλλη θα μου πείτε μόλις τώρα το παρέλαβαν το καράβι...

----------


## Apostolos

Τουμπανο το εργαλείο AegeanIslands, σε ζηλεύω συνάδελφε!!

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Στην Γένοβα δεξαμενίζεται.Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε για τις φωτογραφίες σου.Μήπως έχεις και καμμία φωτό από πρύμα;


 Η επιθμια σας εντολη :Smile: 
Εξαιρετικα χαρισμενες στην παρεα του nautilia
στον *polykas* αλλα και τον *Apostolos* που μας εχουν χαρισει απειρες υπεροχες στιγμες της συλλογης τους.

LM in Madeira.jpg


Pryma.JPG


BarcaProfile.JPG

----------


## stratoscy

> Η επιθμια σας εντολη
> Εξαιρετικα χαρισμενες στην παρεα του nautilia
> στον *polykas* αλλα και τον *Apostolos* που μας εχουν χαρισει απειρες υπεροχες στιγμες της συλλογης τους.
> 
> LM in Madeira.jpg
> 
> 
> Pryma.JPG
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστούμε για τις τέλειες φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Apostolos

Απο τώρα ονειρέυομαι να το βγάλω απο το εκκλησάκι τις Σκάλας Πάτμου...

----------


## polykas

> Η επιθμια σας εντολη
> Εξαιρετικα χαρισμενες στην παρεα του nautilia
> στον *polykas* αλλα και τον *Apostolos* που μας εχουν χαρισει απειρες υπεροχες στιγμες της συλλογης τους.
> 
> LM in Madeira.jpg
> 
> 
> Pryma.JPG
> 
> ...


_Eυχαριστώ πολύ φίλε.Στην δεξαμενή πρύμα υπάρχει καμμία φωτογραφία να δούμε το όμορφο καράβι;_

----------


## AegeanIslands

Φιλε στην πρωτη σελιδα του thread,Post No.8 υπαρχει εικονα απο παλαιοτερο δεξαμενισμο (2007).
Φιλικα :Wink: 
_Αποστολε για να το βγαλεις απο την Αγ.Παρασκευη πρεπει να του δωσουν ολο το μουραγιο_ 
_ειναι 207m μην ξεχνας!_
_Eκτος αν δεσει πρυματσα_  :Wink:

----------


## polykas

_Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ δεν το είχα προσέξει..._

----------


## Apostolos

> _Αποστολε για να το βγαλεις απο την Αγ.Παρασκευη πρεπει να του δωσουν ολο το μουραγιο_ 
> _ειναι 207m μην ξεχνας!_
> _Eκτος αν δεσει πρυματσα_


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχει πέσει και το Aquamarine...
Θα αρκεστούμε να το βγάλουμε αεροφώτο απο την Κουμάνα!

----------


## M.D.I

> Φιλε στην πρωτη σελιδα του thread,Post No.8 υπαρχει εικονα απο παλαιοτερο δεξαμενισμο (2007).
> Φιλικα
> _Αποστολε για να το βγαλεις απο την Αγ.Παρασκευη πρεπει να του δωσουν ολο το μουραγιο_ 
> _ειναι 207m μην ξεχνας!_
> _Eκτος αν δεσει πρυματσα_


Φιλε,συγνωμη,πεφτουν και τα κρουαζιεροπλοια πρυματσα?Μπορουν?

----------


## M.D.I

> Φιλε,συγνωμη,πεφτουν και τα κρουαζιεροπλοια πρυματσα?Μπορουν?


 Eμενα ,γιατι δε με παιζουν τα αλλα παιδακια και δε μου απαντανε?

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Φιλε,συγνωμη,πεφτουν και τα κρουαζιεροπλοια πρυματσα?Μπορουν?


 Eνδιαφερουσα ερωτηση φιλε.
Την ημερα που ειναι "πεσμενη" η υδροφορα και τυχαινει να αναμενεται κρουαζιεροπλοιο μεγεθους _ΑQUAMARINE_ η ακομα περισσοτερο _LOUIS Majesty_ τοτε λογω περιορισμενου μηκους του προβλητα -χρειαζεται και 40μ. περιπου το λιμεναρχειο να εξυπηρετησει υδροπτερυγα,ακτοπλοια Νησος Καλυμνος κλπ το ΚΖ παει Κουμανα στην αγκυρα.
Εκτος αν παει με την Πρυμη κοντα στην πρυμη της υδροφορας,κερδιζοντας χρονο στο tender operation που ετσι κι αλλιως δεν το γλιτωνει.
Η ερωτηση σου φιλε ειναι ενδιαφερουσα οχι για το πρωτο οσο για το δευτερο σκελος περισσοτερο... πρεπει να φουνταρεις σωστα!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Melis7

> Απο τώρα ονειρέυομαι να το βγάλω απο το εκκλησάκι τις Σκάλας Πάτμου...


Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα φίλε Αποστόλη ή και ακόμα στο δρόμο που έρχεται από τον Γροίκο......

----------


## M.D.I

> Eνδιαφερουσα ερωτηση φιλε.
> Την ημερα που ειναι "πεσμενη" η υδροφορα και τυχαινει να αναμενεται κρουαζιεροπλοιο μεγεθους _ΑQUAMARINE_ η ακομα περισσοτερο _LOUIS Majesty_ τοτε λογω περιορισμενου μηκους του προβλητα -χρειαζεται και 40μ. περιπου το λιμεναρχειο να εξυπηρετησει υδροπτερυγα,ακτοπλοια Νησος Καλυμνος κλπ το ΚΖ παει Κουμανα στην αγκυρα.
> Εκτος αν παει με την Πρυμη κοντα στην πρυμη της υδροφορας,κερδιζοντας χρονο στο tender operation που ετσι κι αλλιως δεν το γλιτωνει.
> Η ερωτηση σου φιλε ειναι ενδιαφερουσα οχι για το πρωτο οσο για το δευτερο σκελος περισσοτερο... πρεπει να φουνταρεις σωστα!!!!!!


Εγω δεν εχω δει φουνταρισμενο κρουαζιεροπλοιο και συγχρονως πρυμνοδετημενο και μεχρι τωρα ειχα την εντυπωση οτι αυτα δεν γινονται.Συγγνωμη που δυσκολευομαι να σε πιστεψω,αλλα συμφωνα με αυτα που εχω δει εχω διαμορφωσει και γνωμη.
[/QUOTE]
 Μηπως κανω λαθος?

----------


## M.D.I

Aπαντηση?Δεν πειραζει,μονος μου θα τα λεω.Κριμα να μη με παιζουν τα αλλα παιδακια.

----------


## kkouz

ΜΕ 19 ΚΝΟΤS  ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΙΟ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ 1ΜΙΣΗ ΩΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ....

----------


## cyprus4ever

Φίλε MDI δυστυχώς εγώ δεν εχω τις γνώσεις για να απαντήσω στην ερώτησή σου.
Ήθελα απλά να αναφέρω ότι χθες είχαμε εδώ στη Λεμεσό για πρώτη φορά το καράβι, που το υποδέκτηκαν ρυμουλκά με πίδακες νερού. Τα στελέχη της LOUIS δεξιώθηκαν επί του πλοίου επίσημους και ΜΜΕ. Όλα σχεδόν τα Κεντρικά Δελτία των Κυπριακών καναλιών είχαν ψες σχετικό ρεπορτάζ.

http://www.sigmalive.com/inbusiness/...ervices/237311

----------


## mastrokostas

> Aπαντηση?Δεν πειραζει,μονος μου θα τα λεω.Κριμα να μη με παιζουν τα αλλα παιδακια.


Φίλε M.D.I  επειδή δεν είμαι παιδάκι θα σε παίξω ! :Very Happy: Αλλά σε αυτό το παιχνίδι πρέπει να είμαστε προσεχτικοί ,διότι τα βαπόρια όπως ξέρεις δεν είναι παιχνίδια !Σίγουρα θα σου απαντήσει ο καλός μας φίλος AegeanIslands , αλλά δώσ’ του λίγο χρόνο διότι κάπου θα είναι απασχολημένος ! 
Παλιά ,όταν και εγώ ταξίδευα ,σε ένα μικρό νησί της Καραϊβικής την Grenada ,λόγο του ότι το λιμάνι ήταν μικρό και χωρούσε μόνο δυο μικρά βαπόρια ,φουντάραμε και κάναμε πρυμνοδέτηση μέσα στο λιμάνι ,και οι επιβάτες έβγαιναν με λάντζες .
Το βρήκα ?Αυτό είναι που ρωτάς ,η να πάρω την βοήθεια του κοινού ! :Very Happy:

----------


## M.D.I

Για τα παιδακια που με παιζουν και μενα η παρακατω ερωτηση.Σε συνθηκες Αιγαιου(Μυκονο,Πατμο,κ,λ,π)πρυμνοδετησεις κανουν οταν χρειαστει να εξυπηρετηθουν ολοι? 'η μηπως τρεχουμε ολο το βραδυ για να μπουμε εμεις πρωτοι και οι υπολοιποι ας προσεχαν.Τωρα το παραπανω παραδειγμα δεν ειναι αστοχο,αλλα δεν ειναι και κανονας.Και επειδη ο aegean islands ειχε αναφερει την Πατμο ας μιλησουμε για Ελληνικα λιμανια,καλοκαιρι και μελτεμια....

----------


## M.D.I

Ξεχασα να πω οτι σε περιπτωση που καποιο κρουαζιεροπλοιο (υποθετικα αναφερω στην Πατμο)πρυμνοδετησει μεσα-μεσα στο μωλο και αφησει χωρο για να πεσει κι αλλο διπλα του, να πλαγιοδετησει δηλαδη, εχοντας οι επιβατες του αμμεση προσβαση στο λιμανι χωρις να υπαρχει αναγκη να περιμενουν λατζες,δεν θα ηταν καλυτερο?Σιγουρα θα ηταν πιο εντυπωσιακο και πιο επιχειρησιακο λογω κερδισμενου χρονου(αν το επιτρεπει ο καιρος),αλλα λετε να μη γινεται αυτο ωστε και οι συμπαθητικοτατοι λατζερηδες να εχουν δουλεια και να μην το ριξουν στην παρανομη ευρεση χρηματος?

----------


## M.D.I

Μπορεις να παρεις και τη βοηθεια του  50-50 αρκει να με καλυψεις.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

H ναυαρχίδα της LOUIS CRUISES Luis Majesty καταφθάνοντας στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου....στην αρχή ήταν για λίγη ώρα αρόδο κ μετα μπήκε στο λιμανι!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82417

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82418

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82419

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82420
Κ τέλος δεμένο ....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82421

----------


## Leo

Εεε... μα είπα κι εγώ... δεν μπορεί θα ήταν εκεί, ο "πιλότος" να το βάλει μέσα στο λιμάνι  :Razz: !

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Ο Αρτέμης όπως πάντα στην θέση του...Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες* *Αρτέμη**!*

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Aλλη μία σε όλους εσάς!!!!!Το θηρίο Louis Majesty συναντιέται στη μπούκα του λιμανιού του Ηρακλείου...μεγάλη καραβολατρικη στιγμή διότι το πλοίο απο τα κορναρισματα ξεσήκωσε όλο το Ηράκλειο, με το Aquamarine!!!Αντίστοιχα κ το Aquamarine!
Αυτη η φωτό αφιερωμένη................
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82437

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Εεε... μα είπα κι εγώ... δεν μπορεί θα ήταν εκεί, ο "πιλότος" να το βάλει μέσα στο λιμάνι !


 Xαχαχα..να σαι καλα Leo...το έχουμε πειιιι...τέτοιες καραβολατρικές στιγμές δεν χάνονταιιιιι....

----------


## Melis7

> H ναυαρχίδα της LOUIS CRUISES Luis Majesty καταφθάνοντας στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου....στην αρχή ήταν για λίγη ώρα αρόδο κ μετα μπήκε στο λιμανι!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82417
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82418
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82419
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82420
> Κ τέλος δεμένο ....
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82421


 
Φανταστείτε πως είναι, αν κάνουμε σύγκριση μεγεθών με το παλάτι..... Απίθανο πλοίο.....

Όπως, καταπληκτική είναι και η φώτο του Αρτέμη, με τα δύο μεγαλύτερα πλοία της εταιρίας να συναντιούνται στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου......

----------


## AegeanIslands

Δυο προσφατες εικονες του πλοιου,εδω στη Βαρκελωνη
LM@Barcelona.jpg
LOUISMajesty@Barca.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Louis Majesty, η ναυαρχίδα της Louis, σήμερα το απόγευμα. Πραγματικά πανέμορφο σκαρί, ίσως το πιο εντυπωσιακό βαπόρι που έχει μπει στον Κορινθιακό και από επιβατηγά μάλλον το μεγαλύτερο!! Μερικά μέτρα το χώριζαν από τη Γέφυρα!! 
Πολύ όμορφη η στιγμή που ο κόσμος χαιρετούσε και το βαπόρι συνέχισε με σφυριξιές για αρκετή ώρα!!
Οι φωτογραφίες αφιερώνονται σε όλους τους διαλεχτούς φίλους που έχω κάνει εδώ μέσα!!
Και να κάνω και μια ειδική αναφορά στον mastrokosta που γιόρταζε πριν λίγες μέρες, καθυστερημένο δωράκι Κώστα!! Να'σαι πάντα καλά!! :Wink: 

Στους αξιωματικούς και στο πλήρωμα εύχομαι να έχουν πάντα καλές θάλασσες και όμορφα ταξίδια!!!

Trakakis_5261450.jpg
Trakakis_5261463.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

οχ παναγιά μου τι βλέπω :shock::shock:
*ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ*
καλά δεν πιάνεσε πλέον με τίποτα
respect !

----------


## Leo

Γιώργο να σχολιάσω? Αυτό μόνο? Αυτό και τα προηγούμενα? Συμφωνώ με τον Νικόλα. Δεν πιάνεσαι... Περιμένουμε κι άλλα και ευχόμαστε να περνάνε πολλά για να απολαβάνουμε τις ζωγραφιές σου.

----------


## vinman

> Louis Majesty, η ναυαρχίδα της Louis, σήμερα το απόγευμα. Πραγματικά πανέμορφο σκαρί, ίσως το πιο εντυπωσιακό βαπόρι που έχει μπει στον Κορινθιακό και από επιβατηγά μάλλον το μεγαλύτερο!! Μερικά μέτρα το χώριζαν από τη Γέφυρα!! 
> Πολύ όμορφη η στιγμή που ο κόσμος χαιρετούσε και το βαπόρι συνέχισε με σφυριξιές για αρκετή ώρα!!
> Οι φωτογραφίες αφιερώνονται σε όλους τους διαλεχτούς φίλους που έχω κάνει εδώ μέσα!!
> Και να κάνω και μια ειδική αναφορά στον mastrokosta που γιόρταζε πριν λίγες μέρες, καθυστερημένο δωράκι Κώστα!! Να'σαι πάντα καλά!!
> 
> Στους αξιωματικούς και στο πλήρωμα εύχομαι να έχουν πάντα καλές θάλασσες και όμορφα ταξίδια!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91260
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91261


Εκπληκτικές Γιώργο....εκπληκτικές... :Wink: 
Να'σαι πάντα καλά να μας χαρίζεις τέτοιες πανέμορφες εικόνες!!!!

----------


## cyprus4ever

Πολύ όμορφες! Και από γωνιά που δεν το έχουμε δει καθόλου σχεδόν! Παντώς είναι σαφώς καλύτερες από αυτές που χρησιμοποιά η ίδια η εταιρεία για προώθηση του πλοίου! Ευκαιρία να επεκτείνεις τους επαγγελματικούς σου ορίζοντες φίλε Trakman!  :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Louis Majesty, η ναυαρχίδα της Louis, σήμερα το απόγευμα. Πραγματικά πανέμορφο σκαρί, ίσως το πιο εντυπωσιακό βαπόρι που έχει μπει στον Κορινθιακό και από επιβατηγά μάλλον το μεγαλύτερο!! Μερικά μέτρα το χώριζαν από τη Γέφυρα!! 
> Πολύ όμορφη η στιγμή που ο κόσμος χαιρετούσε και το βαπόρι συνέχισε με σφυριξιές για αρκετή ώρα!!
> Οι φωτογραφίες αφιερώνονται σε όλους τους διαλεχτούς φίλους που έχω κάνει εδώ μέσα!!
> Και να κάνω και μια ειδική αναφορά στον mastrokosta που γιόρταζε πριν λίγες μέρες, καθυστερημένο δωράκι Κώστα!! Να'σαι πάντα καλά!!
> 
> Στους αξιωματικούς και στο πλήρωμα εύχομαι να έχουν πάντα καλές θάλασσες και όμορφα ταξίδια!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91260
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91261


Να είσαι καλά trakman σε ευχαριστούμε για την ανταπόκριση όσο για τις φωτογραφίες τι να πείς κανείς δεν υπάρχουν λόγια .

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Γιώργο πάντα έχεις τον τρόπο σου να μας εντυπωσιάζεις!!! Οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι πάντα εξαιρετικές!!! Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!*

----------


## Trakman

Louis Majesty εν πλω

Για τους vinman, dokimakos21, Thanasis89, Leo, Maroulis Nikos, και όλους τους φίλους της κρουαζιέρας!!

Trakakis_6161910.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Μ-Α-Γ-Ι-Κ-Η ! ! ! !
Πραγματικά Γιώργο είνα φωτογραφία για να την χαζεύεις....και να σε ταξιδεύει...!!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!*

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE=Trakman;358331]Louis Majesty εν πλω

Για τους vinman, dokimakos21, Thanasis89, Leo, Maroulis Nikos, και όλους τους φίλους της κρουαζιέρας!!

George, this photo is superlative. The Rion/Antirion bridge must be one of the best vantage points in the world to take photos like this. The colours and evening light contrasting with this handsome ship are truly sublime. Well done and thank you so much.

Henry.

----------


## diagoras

> Louis Majesty εν πλω
> 
> Για τους vinman, dokimakos21, Thanasis89, Leo, Maroulis Nikos, και όλους τους φίλους της κρουαζιέρας!!
> 
> Trakakis_6161910.jpg


 Μια απλη μαγεια η φωτογραφια σου Γιωργο

----------


## polykas

_Γιώργο ευχαριστούμε..._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Trakman  καταπληκτικες!   Ευγε!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Γιώργο είναι απλά φανταστική ! Όπως πάντα άλλωστε... Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ να είσαι καλά...  :Wink:

----------


## dk

DSCN0235.jpg

DSCN0251.jpg

Στο λιμανι της Βαρκελωνης πριν μερικες μερες... τις τραβηξα απο το λόφο Μονζουίκ. :Very Happy:

----------


## AegeanIslands

Εδω το πλοιο Φουνταρισμενο (κοντα) στη Ζακυνθο αποβιβαζοντας 1880 επιβατες και 580 ατομα πληρωμα με ιδια μεσα (tendering):

ZanteAnch.jpg

ZakAnch.jpg

----------


## Leo

Είναι μια πολύ όμορφη συγκυρία να συγκρίνουμε ευκολίες κρουαζιέρας πάνω και κάτω. Δεν περίμενα να δω τη Ζάκυνθο να αναταγωνίζεται την Βαρκελώνη, αλλά ήθελα να δω ένα ντόκο με τις μισές ευκολίες στον "Μεγάλο Λιμάνι?" μας, πέρα από τις μακέτες του κάθε υπουργού και του ΟΛΠ....

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το _LOUIS Majesty_ στη Γεφυρα ΡΙΟ-ΑΝΤΙΡΡΙΟ.
Τραβηγμενη απο "συμπασχων" φιλο, ανεβασμενη στο marinetraffic.
Aφιερωμενη στους mastrokosta, Leo, Henry, Cruiser και σε ολο το forum.
To _LOUIS Majesty_ ειναι το μεγαλυτερο πλοιο που διαπλεει κατω απο τη γεφυρα με μολις 0,50m clearence:
LM@RIOBRIDGE.jpg

----------


## AegeanIslands

To _LOUIS Majesty_ δεμενο στο "τροπικο" λιμανι της Ταγκιερης (Mαροκο):
LMATTANGIER.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Στο νέο λιμάνι? Tangermed?

----------


## AegeanIslands

Στο παλιο, το τροπικο (στραβοι ντοκοι χωρις προσκρουτηρες,σαπια σιτηρα,λασπες,ερπετα και αλλα....)
Oι Αμερικανοι το λεν και Shit Hole  :Very Happy:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Στο νέο λιμάνι? Tangermed?


Apostolos, Louis Majesty is berthed at the old port of Tangier which is right in front of the old town and on the Bay of Tangier where a large sweeping beach and promenade houses several hotels. Once upon a time it used to be an international port and during the War years was considered a very lively and cosmopolitan city and a place to be for the European jet set, so much so that it was called "le petit Paris".

It is now a bit run down and the Moroccan government is trying to revive tourism and infrastructure to attract more international tourism as it mainly thrives on domestic tourism nowadays and used as a gateway for Moroccan nationals working in Europe to return to their country. It has some charm though in its French influence and an attractive Kasbah and Soukh. 

They have now built a new port called Tangier Med further along the Mediterranean coast but this is purely a container port for cargo and commercial activities to act as a gateway for imports/exports to northern Morocco and compete with the Spanish port of Algeciras for the likes of Maersk etc.

So the intention is to move all commercial activities to the new container port and leave the old port of Tangier for all cruise ship and ferry calls and this port will be developed and improved also.

Henry.

----------


## Apostolos

Thanks a lot for your answers. I have never been there  :Sad:

----------


## DimitrisT

*Το LOUIS MAJESTY έρχεται στον Πειραιά*
Πηγή: marinews.gr

----------


## AegeanIslands

enter Almeria.jpg
"Το _LΟUIS Majesty_ κατά το χρονικό διάστημα πριν και μετά τη δραστηριοποίησή του στην Ελλάδα, θα εκτελέσει κανονικά τα ήδη προγραμματισμένα και ιδιαίτερα ελκυστικά χειμερινά προγράμματα κρουαζιέρας από τη Γένοβα και τη Μασσαλία".
Non-Stop Cruising το Βαπορακι...Απαιτητικα ταξιδια το χειμωνα στη Δ.Μεσογειο και το καλοκαιρι στο Αιγαιο! 




Photo Courtesy : Shipspotting

----------


## AegeanIslands

Μετα τα γεγονοτα που διαδραματιζονται στην Αιγυπτο, οι εταιρειες που δραστηριοποιουνται στη περιοχη φαινεται οτι αποσυρονται μεχρι να εξομαλυνθει η κατασταση με εναλλακτικες προσεγγισεις και μερες εν πλω.
Eν προκειμενω η παρακατω αναδημοσιευση αφορα το _LOUIS Majesty_:

*Louis Cruises:* Louis Cruises has announced it will replace Alexandria and Port Said with Katakolon and Nafplion, respectively, on its February 20 12-night "Eastern Mediterranean Highlights" cruise. On its March 4 eight-night "Tunis, Malta, Italy" sailing, Tunis will be scrapped for Katakolon. 
CruiseCritics

----------


## minoan

10 χαρακτηρες

----------


## Κωστάκης

Απο τις 16:00 το πλοίο βρίσκεται στην Σύρο. Ξέρει κανείς τι ώρα θα αναχωρήσει;

----------


## gpap2006

> Απο τις 16:00 το πλοίο βρίσκεται στην Σύρο. Ξέρει κανείς τι ώρα θα αναχωρήσει;


Στις 21.00 το βράδυ απόψε για Σμύρνη-Κωνσταντινούπολη.

----------


## Κωστάκης

Αα ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πληροφορία!

----------


## Nikos_V

Το Louis Majesty εξω απο το λιμανι της Ερμουπολης την Δευτερα 28/03/11......
Ειχαμε την τυχη να το απολαυσουμε και αυτο!!!:-D

P3280292.JPG

Για τον mastrokosta :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

Μανουβραρωντας στο λιμανι της Ερμουπολης....

P3280323.JPG

----------


## gpap2006

Σήμερα το απόγευμα έφυγε από Κωνσταντινούπολη και επιστρέφει Πειραιά αύριο.

----------


## ιθακη

και για να μην ξεχνιομαστε,31-03-11 η ναυαρχιδα της Louis εκανε την παρθενικη της αφηξη στο μεγαλο λιμανι

DSCN5136g.jpg DSCN5145.JPG DSCN5136.JPG DSCN5143.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Νυχτωνει στην Ερμουπολη και το Louis Majesty αλλαζει φορεσια..............!!!!

365.JPG

----------


## diagoras

> Νυχτωνει στην Ερμουπολη και το Louis Majesty αλλαζει φορεσια..............!!!!
> 
> 365.JPG


Kαταπληκτικη!!!!!!Για φυλλαδιο της Louis

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE=Nikos_V;442155]Νυχτωνει στην Ερμουπολη και το Louis Majesty αλλαζει φορεσια..............!!!!/QUOTE]

Beautiful photo Nikos, what a pity Louis have not fitted her with fairy lights as she would have looked even more stunning!

Thanks
Henry.

----------


## mike_rodos

Πρώτη προσέγγιση του Louis Majesty στη Ρόδο στις 6/4/2011

MikeRodos1205.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Σήμερα στην περιοχή των πανεπιστημίων, είδα διαφημίσεις για φοιτητική κρουαζιέρα που θα γίνει τις πρώτες μέρες του Μάη και στην φώτο είχε το πλοίο....!!!

http://www.studentscruise.gr/

----------


## lostromos

> Σήμερα στην περιοχή των πανεπιστημίων, είδα διαφημίσεις για φοιτητική κρουαζιέρα που θα γίνει τις πρώτες μέρες του Μάη και στην φώτο είχε το πλοίο....!!!
> 
> http://www.studentscruise.gr/


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι, το πλοίο είναι λίγο μεγάλο για Απρίλιο-Μάϊο μαζι με κρίση και με κάποιο τρόπο, θα πρέπει να πάρει παραπάνω κόσμο...

----------


## Leo

> Σήμερα στην περιοχή των πανεπιστημίων, είδα διαφημίσεις για φοιτητική κρουαζιέρα που θα γίνει τις πρώτες μέρες του Μάη και στην φώτο είχε το πλοίο....!!!
> 
> http://www.studentscruise.gr/


 
Υποθέτω ότι έχεις κάνει κιόλας μια κράτηση έτσι?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Κωστάκης

Κρουαζιέρα ήθελαν αλλά... να που τους βγήκε :Razz: .
Lοuis Majesty σήμερα αναχώρηση απο τον Πειραιά
Φωτο1 Φωτο2
Συγνώμη που τις ανεβάζω ετσι αλλα δεν ανεβαίνουν με τον συμβατικό τροπο.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Κρουαζιέρα ήθελαν αλλά... να που τους βγήκε.
> Lοuis Majesty σήμερα αναχώρηση απο τον Πειραιά
> Φωτο1 Φωτο2
> Συγνώμη που τις ανεβάζω ετσι αλλα δεν ανεβαίνουν με τον συμβατικό τροπο.


Φίλε Κωστάκη , αυτές είναι διαδικασίες που ακολουθούνται ευλαβικά από όλες τις εταιρίες, και έχουν να κάνουν με την ασφάλεια των επιβατών !
Με τον τρόπο που το έγραψες και μέχρι να ανοίξω τις φωτογραφίες ,ανησύχησα αρκετά μέχρι να δω τι ακριβώς εννοούσες .Θα σε παρακαλέσω στο μέλλον να είσαι πάρα πολύ προσεχτικός όταν γράφεις !
Το μήνυμα σου δεν το αποσύρω διότι έτσι όπως το έχεις γράψει ,όσοι δεν μπορέσουν να ανοίξουν τις φωτο ,θα υποθέσουν διάφορα !

----------


## mastrokostas

Να το καμαρώσουμε σε μια αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά καθώς μου γυρίζει την πλάτη !Επισης, να μην ξεχνούμε ότι το ταξιδεύουν Έλληνες αξιωματικοί !! :Wink: 
IMG_1539.jpg

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Το LOUIS MAJESTY στις 8/3/11 τα ξημερωματα στον πειραια. 

P4050329.jpg

----------


## despo

Πρόσφατα ταξείδεψε με το πλοίο γνωστός μου και οι εντυπώσεις του οχι και τόσο καλές σχετικά με το επίπεδο εξυπηρέτησης που επικρατεί. Μολις 3-4 Ελληνες καμαρότοι, αλλά και ανοργανωσιά με το πολυπληθές/πολυεθνικό πλήρωμα και ως συχνός ταξειδιώτης την τελευταία δεκαετία με πολλά Ελληνικά κρουαζιερόπλοια ειτε της ROC, αλλά φυσικά και της Λούης, η γενική εικόνα αναμφισβήτητα προς το χειρότερο. Και να ήταν μονάχα αυτό ?. Η συνέχεια δυστυχώς μοιάζει να είναι ζοφερή σχετικά με αυτό που λέγαμε επι χρόνια και που ονομάζεται -η μάλλον ονομαζόταν- Ελληνική κρουαζιέρα. Τα 2 εναπομείναντα υπο Ελληνική σημαία πλοια Κρυσταλ και Καλυψώ ετοιμάζονται να κατεβάσουν τη σημαία μας μη μπορώντας να ανταγωνιστούν τις υπόλοιπες εταιρείες εξ αιτίας των παλινωδιών και της ανυπαρξίας του Ελληνικου κράτους (λειτουργεί άραγε και τίποτα σήμερα σε αυτόν τον τόπο ?) που απο τη μιά υποτίθεται θέλουν να υποστηρίξουν θέσεις εργασίας σε Ελληνες ναυτικους και απο την άλλη σέρνουν στα δικαστήρια την εταιρεία με οφειλές εκτομμυρίων στο ΝΑΤ, λες και τα μέτρα που θεσπίστηκαν (πολύ σωστά) επι Κεφαλογιάννη , δεν έγιναν στην Ελλάδα, αλλά στο ... Ουζμπεκιστάν. Αυτά προς το παρόν μεχρι λοιπον να δουμε τα χειρότερα.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Πρόσφατα ταξείδεψε με το πλοίο γνωστός μου και οι εντυπώσεις του οχι και τόσο καλές σχετικά με το επίπεδο εξυπηρέτησης που επικρατεί. Μολις 3-4 Ελληνες καμαρότοι, αλλά και ανοργανωσιά με το πολυπληθές/πολυεθνικό πλήρωμα και ως συχνός ταξειδιώτης την τελευταία δεκαετία με πολλά Ελληνικά κρουαζιερόπλοια ειτε της ROC, αλλά φυσικά και της Λούης, η γενική εικόνα αναμφισβήτητα προς το χειρότερο. Και να ήταν μονάχα αυτό ?. Η συνέχεια δυστυχώς μοιάζει να είναι ζοφερή σχετικά με αυτό που λέγαμε επι χρόνια και που ονομάζεται -η μάλλον ονομαζόταν- Ελληνική κρουαζιέρα. Τα 2 εναπομείναντα υπο Ελληνική σημαία πλοια Κρυσταλ και Καλυψώ ετοιμάζονται να κατεβάσουν τη σημαία μας μη μπορώντας να ανταγωνιστούν τις υπόλοιπες εταιρείες εξ αιτίας των παλινωδιών και της ανυπαρξίας του Ελληνικου κράτους (λειτουργεί άραγε και τίποτα σήμερα σε αυτόν τον τόπο ?) που απο τη μιά υποτίθεται θέλουν να υποστηρίξουν θέσεις εργασίας σε Ελληνες ναυτικους και απο την άλλη σέρνουν στα δικαστήρια την εταιρεία με οφειλές εκτομμυρίων στο ΝΑΤ, λες και τα μέτρα που θεσπίστηκαν (πολύ σωστά) επι Κεφαλογιάννη , δεν έγιναν στην Ελλάδα, αλλά στο ... Ουζμπεκιστάν. Αυτά προς το παρόν μεχρι λοιπον να δουμε τα χειρότερα.


Φίλε despo , το 99 % των κρουαζιερόπλοιων σήμερα χρησιμοποιούν international ξενοδοχειακό προσωπικό .¶ρα δεν σημαίνει ότι επειδή εδώ δεν έχουν Έλληνες καμαρότους , δεν είναι καλό το επίπεδο εξυπηρετήσεις ! 
Οι μικρής διάρκειας κρουαζιέρες ,έχουν πάρα πολύ τρέξιμο ,και είναι αλήθεια λόγο της μικρής διάρκειας  , μερικές φορές δεν καταφέρνουν να κερδίσουν τον επιβάτη .
Για να είμαι ειλικρινείς μέχρι πριν διαβάσω το μήνυμα σου ,προσωπικά έπαιρνα διαφορετικά μηνύματα για την ποιότητα και την εξυπηρέτηση,  του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου !
Αλλά αυτά είναι γούστα που λεει και ένας φίλος μου !
Για τα άλλα που αναφέρεις , δυστυχώς συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου !!!

----------


## despo

Δεν αντιλέγω φίλε Mastrokostas οτι ολα σχεδον τα κρουαζιερόπλοια έχουν πολυεθνικό πλήρωμα, ομως ο συγεκριμένος άνθρωπος ως συχνός κατα καιρούς ταξειδιώτης στα (ας πούμε) Ελληνικά πλοία είχε συνηθίσει σε ένα ικανοποιητικό επίπεδο εικόνας, που προσωπικά δεν δέχομαι καμμία αμφισβήτηση ο Ελληνας ναυτικός κάνει τη διαφορά, αλλά δυστυχώς απο τη μιά η διαφορά κόστους και απο την άλλη η παντελής απουσία του κράτους να στηρίξει θέσεις εργασίας, φέρνει τα αποτελέσματα αυτά.

----------


## mike_rodos

Louis Majesty, αναχωρώντας από την Ρόδο στις 13/4/2011

DSCN8887.jpg

----------


## Harry14

Ισχυει οτι το πλοιο εχει ναυλωθει για φοιτητικη κρουαζιερα με αναχωρηση 6 Μαιου απο Πειραια;

----------


## DeepBlue

Πρωινή αναχώρηση για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.                               P1050689.jpgP1050677.jpg

----------


## johny18

Φίλε deepblue πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου !!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## cyprus4ever

> Πολύ όμορφες! Και από γωνιά που δεν το έχουμε δει καθόλου σχεδόν! Παντώς είναι σαφώς καλύτερες από αυτές που χρησιμοποιά η ίδια η εταιρεία για προώθηση του πλοίου! Ευκαιρία να επεκτείνεις τους επαγγελματικούς σου ορίζοντες φίλε Trakman!


Θυμάστε που σας τα 'λεγα;  :Smile:  Η φωτο του φίλου trakman φιγουράρει σε διαφήμιση της LOUIS για το 2011...!
Ιδού:

----------


## Express Pigasos

THOMSON MAJESTY.jpg

Οπως ειχε αναφερθει και πριν το special drydock του site το πλοιο αυτη τη στιγμη δουλευει κατω απο την σκεπη της Thomson ως Thomson Majesty - λογικα εγινε η τραμπα με το Destiny νυν Louis Olympia - Στο παρακατω βιντεο μπορειτε να δειτε μια αφιξη του πλοιου  αρχες Οκτωβρη. Το πλοιο μαλιστα εκανε ενα μικρο διαλειματακι απο τις κρουαζιερες του και εκανε και δεξαμενισμο στη Συρο.Στην φωτογραφια πανω μπορειτε να το δειτε οσο ηταν στο προλιμενα.Αυτη τη στιγμη συνεχιζει τις κρουαζιερες του αν δεν κανω λαθος στα Καναρια Νησια για τη χειμερινη περιοδο

----------


## SteliosK

Thomson Majesty 5-11-12 στον Μόλο Θεμιστοκλέους

DSC_0035.JPG

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Thomson Majesty 5-11-12 στον Μόλο Θεμιστοκλέους


Great photo of the Louis Majesty Stelios. In my opinion she is an elegant ship with pleasing exterior lines and shape, thanks for posting.

Henry.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το LOUIS MAGESTY στις  23-05-2011 αναχωρόντας απο τον Πειραιά για άλλη μία κρουαζιέρα του.

LOUIS MAGESTY 23  23-05-2011.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Impresssive aerial shot of Thomson Majesty sailing from Santa Cruz de la Palma, Canary Islands recently.
(Courtesy Shipspotting)

Henry.

1699967.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

1716526.jpg

Another impressive shot taken at Santa Cruz de la Palma (Canary Islands) at the end of December 2012, cortesy of ventuari at Shipspotting. The striking colours make for a very unique photo!

Henry

----------


## mastrokostas

> 1716526.jpg
> 
> Another impressive shot taken at Santa Cruz de la Palma (Canary Islands) at the end of December 2012, cortesy of ventuari at Shipspotting. The striking colours make for a very unique photo!
> 
> Henry


Great photo !!!!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Thanks Kostas, here is an even better one taken at the same location by the same author.

Henry.

1718849.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

IMG_1543.jpg

Henry ,this is from last march  in Drapetsona !

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> IMG_1543.jpg
> 
> Henry ,this is from last march in Drapetsona !


Beautiful photo, thanks Kostas!

Henry.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Beautiful photo of Thomson Majesty at Kotor taken by Drago Brdar (Shipspotting) on her way back to Corfu to start her season of summer cruises. Although she is still missing her second lifeboat she still looks impressive against the magical background of the Kotor fjord.

Henry.

1794633.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Another superb aerial shot at Santorini by Roy Batty on Shipspotting. Notice how she is still missing her 'accident' lifeboat which will be replaced with a brand new boat soon.

Henry.

1801055.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Another great photo of this handsome ship taken by Maksim Abramov at Kotor (Shipspotting) showing off her sleek lines and profile from an unusual angle.

Henry.

1818786.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Σαντορίνη 02-09-2013.                                                                                                  P1090598.jpgP1090599.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Πολύ όμορφες οι πανοραμικές Deep Blue...Να ρωτήσω, γιατί δεν έχουμε αλλάξει τον τίτλο του θέματος σε Thomson Majesty, αφού το πλοίο έχει μετονομαστει?

----------


## leo85

Το Majesty κάνει μεγάλες αλλαγές !! προσθέτη μπαλκονάκια στο επάνω dek και επιμηκύνει το τελευταίο dek πρίμα.

Thomson Majesty 30-1-2014 01.gifThomson Majesty 30-1-2014 02.gifThomson Majesty 30-1-2014 03.gif

----------


## manoubras 33

Το βαπορι στη δεξαμενη του Νεωριου, οπως διακρινεται απο πρυμα με τις εργασιες να προχωρουν.

DSCN9086.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*Thomson Majesty*
Kαι το τελευταίο κρουαζιερόπλοιο για σήμερα από το λιμανι του Πειραιά

DSC_0269_1.jpg DSC_0264_2.jpg

----------


## kalypso

προχθεσινή αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά!!
thomsonmajestyjpg.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού μας το έδειξε ο φίλος leo85 από την μία πλευρά ας δούμε το THOMSON MAGESTY πως πόζαρε στο φακό μου στις  30-01-2014 όταν ήμουν μέσα στη βενζίνα από Πειραιά για Σαλαμίνα και έκανε τις εργασίες του στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ.

THOMSON  MAGESTY 39  30-01-2014.jpg THOMSON  MAGESTY 41  30-01-2014.jpg

----------


## kalypso

χθεσινή παρουσία στο μεγάλο λιμάνι το Thomson Majesty
DSC_0228bb.jpgDSC_0229bb.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Thomson Majesty  στο λιμανι της Καλαματας σημερα 24-7-2014

_20140724_105431kalamata.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Thomson Majesty κατα την επισκεψη του στο λιμανι της Καλαματας στις 24-7-2014 

_IMG_7163.JPGIMG_7164.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ομορφες φωτο του tomson majesty στην φιλοξενη Καλαματα!

----------


## DeepBlue

Στην Σαντορίνη με παρέα...maj-wind.jpgmaj-wind (2).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Thomson Majesty      αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια_  _5-5-2015

_DSCN0585ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Thomson Majesty   κατα την επισκεψη του στο λιμανι της Καλαματας στις  13-8-2015_

DSC02782.jpgDSC02789.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Στην Μύκονο.P1040742.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το THOMSON MAGESTY όπως το είδε ο φακός μου στις 29-05-2015 στην Κέρκυρα. Ο γερανός που είναι εκεί ...δεν ξέρω τι έκανε.

THOMSON-MAGESTY-42--29-05-2015.jpg

----------


## despo

Οπως έβλεπα στο πρόγραμμα της Thomson, το πλοίο δεν πρόκειται να έρθει καθόλου σε Ελληνικό λιμάνι το 2016.

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Σε μια αναχώριση του απο τον Πειραιά  πανω απο τον πάλαι ποτέ κόκκινο φάρο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_YQDjYdrnI

----------


## despo

Αυριο το πρωί θα είναι στον Πειραιά. Τέλος ναύλωσης στην Thomson και αυτό που μένει να δούμε είναι που και πως θα αξιοποιηθεί το πλοίο, εκτος απο κάποιες λίγες κρουαζιέρες που έχουν αναγγελθεί απο τον Πειραιά.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Επίσης, το πλοίο αναμένεται να μετονομαστεί σε Celestyal Majesty, πραγματοποιώντας έτσι για πέμπτη φορά την αλλαγή του πρώτου συνθετικού του ονόματός του!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Επίσης, το πλοίο αναμένεται να μετονομαστεί σε Celestyal Majesty, πραγματοποιώντας έτσι για πέμπτη φορά την αλλαγή του πρώτου συνθετικού του ονόματός του!


Δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει πρόθεση να μετονομαστεί σε _CELESTYAL MAJESTY_, προς το παρόν πάντως από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά εκπέμπει στο AIS ως _MAJESTY_ (σκέτο), και λογικά πρόκειται για "επίσημη" μετονομασία μιας και με το ίδιο όνομα αναφέρεται και στα δελτία του ΟΛΠ.

----------


## despo

Εχω την εντύπωση οτι μπορεί να ψάχνουν κάποια ναύλωση (αν δεν την έχουν ηδη κάνει) και για τον λόγο αυτό κρατάνε την ονομασία αυτή.

----------


## despo

Ξεκίνημα αύριο για το πανέμορφο πλοίο. Οπως καταντήσαμε πλέον με τα πολυκατοικιοδή κρουαζιερόπλοια που είτε βρίσκονται αυτή τη στιγμή σε κυκλοφορία, είτε χτίζονται, δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία οτι ξεχωρίζει. Ομως δυστυχώς κατα τα φαινόμενα και μετα την επιστροφή απο τη ναύλωση του Olympia,  δεν υπάρχει περαιτέρω έργο για το πλοίο, οπότε δεν αποκλείεται το υπόλοιπο χρονικό διάστημα να μείνει εντελώς ανενεργό. Επίσης οι διαχειριστές θα πρέπει να αλλάξουν το όνομα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ξεκίνημα αύριο για το πανέμορφο πλοίο. Οπως καταντήσαμε πλέον με τα πολυκατοικιοδή κρουαζιερόπλοια που είτε βρίσκονται αυτή τη στιγμή σε κυκλοφορία, είτε χτίζονται, δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία οτι ξεχωρίζει. Ομως δυστυχώς κατα τα φαινόμενα και μετα την επιστροφή απο τη ναύλωση του Olympia,  δεν υπάρχει περαιτέρω έργο για το πλοίο, οπότε δεν αποκλείεται το υπόλοιπο χρονικό διάστημα να μείνει εντελώς ανενεργό. Επίσης οι διαχειριστές θα πρέπει να αλλάξουν το όνομα.


Δεν το λες κ όμορφο πλοίο αλλά σωστά αναφέρεις,ότι σε σχέση με τα μπαούλα της σήμερον είναι καλύτερο.

----------


## despo

> Δεν το λες κ όμορφο πλοίο αλλά σωστά αναφέρεις,ότι σε σχέση με τα μπαούλα της σήμερον είναι καλύτερο.


Σίγουρα έχουν περάσει απο τον Πειραιά πολύ ομορφότερα, αλλά οπως τα λες με τη σημερινή κατάσταση σίγουρα κατα τη γνώμη μου βέβαια ξεχωρίζει.

----------


## despo

Τελείωσε πολύ γρήγορα η φετεινή περίοδος για τις κρουαζιέρες, αφου ηδη αντικαταστάθηκε απο το Celestyal Olympia. Μετα απο μιά σύντομη παραμονή στο λιμάνι, φαίνεται οτι μετακινήθηκε στην Ελευσίνα, αφου τελικά δεν βρήκε κάποια ναύλωση και τελεί υπο καθεστώς προσωρινού παροπλισμού.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Θα πρέπει να αλλαχθεί το όνομα στον τίτλο του θέματος σε ΜΑJESTY.

----------


## threshtox

> Τελείωσε πολύ γρήγορα η φετεινή περίοδος για τις κρουαζιέρες, αφου ηδη αντικαταστάθηκε απο το Celestyal Olympia. Μετα απο μιά σύντομη παραμονή στο λιμάνι, φαίνεται οτι μετακινήθηκε στην Ελευσίνα, αφου τελικά δεν βρήκε κάποια ναύλωση και τελεί υπο καθεστώς προσωρινού παροπλισμού.


To είδα χθες το πρωί στο λιμάνι, κατα την αναχώρησή του και δεν καταλάβαινα γτ έφευγε Παρασκευή πρωί. Κρίμα για το όμορφο σκαρί (σε σύγκριση με το τι βλέπουμε πια)..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aυτό το βαπόρι ήταν πολύ ωραίο κατά τη γνώμη μου πριν να το μακρύνουν κ το σηκώσουν.
Όπως ήταν από τη μάννα του ως ROYAL MAJESTY.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο, που όπως έχει γραφτεί παραπάνω βρίσκεται από τις αρχές Μαίου στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας, εκπέμπει στο σύστημα με νέο όνομα το _PRINCESS IRISSS_. Υποθέτω βέβαια, και βάσιμα πιστεύω, ότι το σωστό είναι _PRINCESS IRIS_.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το πλοίο, που όπως έχει γραφτεί παραπάνω βρίσκεται από τις αρχές Μαίου στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας, εκπέμπει στο σύστημα με νέο όνομα το _PRINCESS IRISSS_. Υποθέτω βέβαια, και βάσιμα πιστεύω, ότι το σωστό είναι _PRINCESS IRIS_.


Nομίζω το πήρε η Μano Cruises η οποία είχε κάποτε ένα ΙRIS

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όχι "είχε" ω ΒΙΚΤΩΡ, έχει ακόμη, το _γνωστό_ μας _GOLDEN IRIS_.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όχι "είχε" ω ΒΙΚΤΩΡ, έχει ακόμη, το _γνωστό_ μας _GOLDEN IRIS_.


Δεν είμαι ...τόσο άσχετος  :Smile New:  ώστε να μην ξέρω αυτό το βαπόρι.Είχαν ένα άλλο το ΤΗΕ ΙRIS ex KONSTANTIN SIMONOV της γνωστής σοβιετικής σειράς στην οποίαν ανήκαν κ τα μετέπειτα ΟCEAN LIFE κ το UGO FOSCOLO.

----------


## a.molos

> Δεν είμαι ...τόσο άσχετος  ώστε να μην ξέρω αυτό το βαπόρι.Είχαν ένα άλλο το ΤΗΕ ΙRIS ex KONSTANTIN SIMONOV της γνωστής σοβιετικής σειράς στην οποίαν ανήκαν κ τα μετέπειτα ΟCEAN LIFE κ το UGO FOSCOLO.


Τα οποία επισκέπτονταν συχνα - πυκνά τον Πειραιά, τα ένδοξα χρόνια της κρατικής εταιρείας με το εμβλημα της επανάστασης στο φουγάρο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Princess Iris έφυγε από την Ελευσίνα με το ρυμουλκό του Σπανόπουλου Χρήστος XLI και πηγαίνει Χαλκίδα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το PRINCESS IRIS (e.x Majesty, Thomson Majesty, Louis Magesty, Noregian Majesty, Royal Majesty) φωτογραφημένο πάνω από Μιχαλάκης ΙΙΙ την ώρα που το P/K Christos XLI το πηγαίνει στη Χαλκίδα. 

PRINCESS-IRIS-62-31-07-2018.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

> Δεν είμαι ...τόσο άσχετος  ώστε να μην ξέρω αυτό το βαπόρι.Είχαν ένα άλλο το ΤΗΕ ΙRIS ex KONSTANTIN SIMONOV της γνωστής σοβιετικής σειράς στην οποίαν ανήκαν κ τα μετέπειτα ΟCEAN LIFE κ το UGO FOSCOLO.


Σωστά είπες....

DSC_8206 (Large).jpg

----------


## kalypso

σημερινή φωτο του Princess Iris στα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδος στο Βαθύ Αυλίδος λίγο πριν δέσει δίπλα στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή!
38200140_10215826750599336_431087886134149120_o.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σωστά είπες....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 189501


Δυναμικό come back βλέπω φίλε. Καλά ταξίδια!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Crown Iris [Majesty, Royal Majesty, Norwegian Majesty, Louis Majesty, Thomson Majesty, Princess Iris] όπως πρέπει να είναι ο τίτλος του θέματος και παρακαλώ τους mond να το διορθώσουν, σύμφωνα με το νέο πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ θα δεξαμενιστεί στην Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ από τις 18/02 έως τις 01/03/2019.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το Crown Iris [Majesty, Royal Majesty, Norwegian Majesty, Louis Majesty, Thomson Majesty, Princess Iris] όπως πρέπει να είναι ο τίτλος του θέματος και παρακαλώ τους mond να το διορθώσουν, σύμφωνα με το νέο πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ θα δεξαμενιστεί στην Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ από τις 18/02 έως τις 01/03/2019.


Ξεκίνησε από την Χαλκίδα και έρχεται για τον δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Crown Iris με την βοήθεια των P/K Karapiperis New Gene, Vernicos Oceanos, Ifestos 2 πριν από λίγο έξω από την Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ που ήρθε για το δεξαμενισμό του από την Χαλκίδα και θα κρατήσει έως τις 04/03/2019. Καλή συνέχεια.

CROWN-IRIS-67-21-02-2019.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Μήπως πρέπει να αλλάξει το όνομα στον τίτλο.

----------


## leo85

Το Crown Iris στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή IIIτου περάματος .

Crown-Iris-23-2-2019-01-.jpg

23-2-2019 Πέραμα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mε τα σχέδια στις πάντες μιμούνται τα Αida.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Crown Iris πριν από λίγο τελείωσε με το δεξαμενισμό του στην Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ και βγήκε με την βοήθεια των ρυμουλκών Christos XLIII & XXX, αν δεν κάνω λάθος πηγαίνει στον Πειραιά. Καλή συνέχεια.

CROWN-IRIS-75-04-03-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και τις πρώτες πρωινές ώρες αναχώρησε για Χάιφα. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## alkeos

Το Crown Iris χτες κατά την αναχώρησή του από τη Θεσσαλονίκη, με αρκετούτσικο αέρα (προεόρτια του μπουρινιού που ακολούθησε), γι' αυτό και η κλίση....Χαρακτηριστικό το ότι έκανε κάνα 20λεπτο περίπου να βγει απ' το λιμάνι, παρά τη βοήθεια των ρυμουλκών

P9190026.jpg P9190030 (2).jpg P9190032.jpg P9190038 (2).jpg P9190043 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

...και 3 ακόμα

P9190064.jpg P9190076.jpg P9190083.jpg

----------


## despo

Τέλος περιόδου για το πλοίο, για πρώτη χρονιά υπο τον έλεγχο της εταιρείας ΜΑΝΟ και ηδη βρίσκεται στη Χαλκίδα, οπου ξεχειμωνιάζουν τα πλοία της εταιρείας κάθε χρόνο. Εχω την εντύπωση οτι πρέπει να τα πήγε αρκετά καλά απο πληρότητες.

----------


## alkeos

Η σημερινή άφιξη στη Θεσσαλονίκη

P1150120_edited.jpg P1150132_edited.jpg P1150141_edited.jpg P1150149_edited.jpg P1150179 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Και ο απόπλους του το απογευματάκι

P1150296_edited.jpg P1150301_edited.jpg P1150305_edited.jpg P1150314_edited.jpg P1150319_edited.jpg

----------


## PireasPiraeus

Ένας απόπλους του πέρυσι τον Ιουλιο



Και ένας απο τους τελευταίους ως _Majesty της Celestyal_

----------

